# Meat Math..? for the pros



## Jim (Dec 17, 2011)

Gent's
How many people would a 18 lb prime rib roast feed? Not sure because of the bone how to sort it out.

Thanks.


----------



## add (Dec 17, 2011)

Jim said:


> Gent's
> *How many people* would a 18 lb prime rib roast feed? Not sure because of the bone how to sort it out.
> 
> Thanks.



Me. 

On a one-night-feast and a three-day sandwich bender... :hungry:

Sorry that I couldn't have been of more help.


----------



## Lucretia (Dec 17, 2011)

Jim said:


> Gent's



_and ladies..._

Everything I've seen is 3/4-1 lb/person. Or 1 rib for 2 people...

So 18-24 people, in theory. (Not a pro. But not a gent, either. :biggrin


----------



## lowercasebill (Dec 17, 2011)

if i remember Julia said 1 rib per 2 people.. google how much rib roast per person and a quick review leads me to believe about 1 pound person after shrinkage , trimming of fat and bone you should be left with approx 8 0z per person,, BEware i am not a pro


----------



## JohnnyChance (Dec 18, 2011)

http://www.lobels.com/recipe/ribroast101.aspx#estimating

They don't have anything for an 18lb roast, but it should be about 13 to 16 adults by their estimates.


----------



## sachem allison (Dec 18, 2011)

JohnnyChance said:


> http://www.lobels.com/recipe/ribroast101.aspx#estimating
> 
> They don't have anything for an 18lb roast, but it should be about 13 to 16 adults by their estimates.


+1 that's about what I have been getting for these holiday parties lately.


----------



## bieniek (Dec 18, 2011)

All depends who slices.


----------



## Jim (Dec 18, 2011)

Thanks, I have 20 for dinner and this one has 8 ribs so I am going to head back to Restaurant Depot for another one, :dazed:


----------



## El Pescador (Dec 18, 2011)

How many are ladies? I tend towards a man a rib, but ladies are usually 2 to a rib. I have a 6 rib roast that will feed 8.


----------



## tk59 (Dec 18, 2011)

El Pescador said:


> How many are ladies? I tend towards a man a rib, but ladies are usually 2 to a rib. I have a 6 rib roast that will feed 8.


I'm not a pro but this is the calculation I use more or less.


----------



## bikehunter (Dec 18, 2011)

Lucretia said:


> _and ladies..._
> 
> (Not a pro. But not a gent, either. :biggrin



In more refined times, we used the term...Gentlewoman. ;-)


----------



## Lucretia (Dec 19, 2011)

bikehunter said:


> In more refined times, we used the term...Gentlewoman. ;-)



I've never been accused of being refined.


----------



## bieniek (Dec 19, 2011)

said sugar


----------



## Jim (Dec 29, 2011)

The only photo I had from Christmas Dinner-


----------



## JohnnyChance (Dec 29, 2011)

Well at least it is a good one!

How many #s of meat did you end up with and did you have enough?


----------



## Jim (Dec 29, 2011)

Yep- just enough for leftovers for myself and my bride. I did not weigh the roasts after I trimmed them up but it was 26+ pounds with bones easily.


----------



## TB_London (Dec 29, 2011)

Just saw this thread and it has made me feel a proper glutton, I'll do a standing 4 rib roast for me and the missus on a sunday and there's barely enough leftover for sandwiches the next day.......


----------



## bikehunter (Dec 29, 2011)

TB_London said:


> Just saw this thread and it has made me feel a proper glutton, I'll do a standing 4 rib roast for me and the missus on a sunday and there's barely enough leftover for sandwiches the next day.......



Well, at Xmas I was reminded of the quote....I'm not finished eating when I'm full, I'm finished when I hate myself. ;-)


----------

